# Riding school on the Wirral



## moonlightride12 (26 May 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I was just wondering if anyone could recommend a decent riding school on the Wirral, preferably close to Neston?

I've been out of practice for a while due to a knee op but I'm hoping to get back into riding when I move to Neston later this year. I would really like a friendly yard with a range of horses, not just typical riding school 'plodders'. I've heard mixed reviews about a couple but I'm leaning towards the Wirral Riding Centre, I think. Does anyone have any experience here? Is there a nice yard atmosphere?

Many thanks


----------



## webble (26 May 2013)

Wirral riding centre is lovely not had lessons there but I know the ym and have heard good reports


----------



## Shrimp (30 May 2013)

There's foxes riding school which is very close to neston. Heard good reports from there as well as the Wirral


----------



## rachyblue (6 June 2013)

I've ridden at Barnston and liked it, horses were in good nick, and not total dobbins. They often do an offer on groupon.


----------



## BlairandAzria (6 June 2013)

Foxes is lovely, barnston is ok, wirral riding school is ok, but more ponies than horses.


----------



## Foxford (7 June 2013)

Yep, really only the 3 already mentioned! Of all of the foxes is probably the most highly regarded. The Wirral is under new management but I've only ever competed there in the past so I couldn't comment on the current level of instruction. It will definitely be the closest for you - look out as they sometimes do groupon offers!


----------



## webble (7 June 2013)

The Wirral currently have an offer on on group lessons - see fb page. Barnston often have offers on group on. I have had a couple of bad experiences at Foxes but that could just be me


----------



## Foxford (7 June 2013)

I don't think it's just you webble! I think because its the biggest and holds so many shows it gets the most PR. I've had a few lessons at barnston but that was just before it came under new management as well, so I couldn't say what it was like now. My friends daughter had some lessons there recently and she was very pleased with it though.


----------



## Marchogaeth (17 June 2013)

I've had a couple of bad experiences with Foxes too. Wirral is fantastic though and cant fault the horses (good range or plods to quite sharp and sensitive horses) X


----------



## lar (17 June 2013)

Does anyone want to pm me their bad experiences with Foxes?  Got a lesson there on Thursday and starting to worry now!


----------



## Foxford (30 June 2013)

lar said:



			Does anyone want to pm me their bad experiences with Foxes?  Got a lesson there on Thursday and starting to worry now!
		
Click to expand...

How did you find it lar?


----------



## lar (30 June 2013)

Foxford said:



			How did you find it lar? 

Click to expand...

Really enjoyed it actually. Really good to have some instruction and iron out some bad habits from only riding my own for past few years. In fact I went and had another lesson there this week.


----------



## MileAMinute (30 June 2013)

Another recommendation for Foxes here. Friend has recently taken up riding and she's doing really well there.


----------



## debbielinder (10 July 2013)

I've only competed at foxes but I like it there nice yard nice staff


----------

